# Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle



## Niclas S. (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele im Moment ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken am Wochenende vom 29.2. bis 02.03. nach Westkapelle zur Brandung zu fahren.

Ich war jetzt schon ein paar mal dort, der Erfolg war allerdings bis auf die Hornhechtzeit eher verhalten.
Meine Zielfische dort wären zum einen Heringe (Da fällt mir nur die Seebrücke am Leuchtturm ein, gibt es noch bessere Stellen?) zum anderen aber auch die Brandungsvertreter Dorsch und Scholle.

Es wird immer wieder der Streckenabschnitt nach dem Ortseingangsschild von Domburg genannt. Alleridngs konnte ich bis dahin noch nie eine vielversprechende Stelle sehen, sondern nur die Tatsache das dieser Abschnitt im letzten Jahr jetzt auch vollkommen asphaltiert wurde (Wie in Westkapelle selbst bei dem Cafe).



Wie schätzt ihr also die Chancen ein in Westkapelle auf die Zielfische in dieser Jahreszeit erfolgreich zu sein? Aber noch wichtiger: Könnt ihr mir besondere Stellen empfehlen?



Vielen Dank schoneinmal!


----------



## graetsche (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo Niclas,

leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber eine Frage als Brandungsanfänger hätte ich an dich. Da ich aus Dortmund komme und auch gerne über ein Wochenende Ziele in Holland suche, wie sieht das denn, um Domburg, mit preiswerten Unterkünften und Angelläden aus? Gibt es denn zu dieser Zeit Wattwürmer in den Angelläden zu kaufen, oder muss man buddeln? Hatte da letztes Jahr etwas von Schonzeiten gehört, war in Breskens (Südholland)!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zeevisser (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo,

Hier Klaas aus Holland.
War schon einige malen dort aber nur im sommer brandungsangeln nach Seezungen. 
Diese website erhalt actuele fange.: http://www.zeevisland.com/index2.htm
Sie mal unter: Kant- Vangstberichte. Das meint Brandunsangeln!

Vielerfolg Klaas

Wir fahren 7 marz nach danemark. Mochten dort mal dorsch angeln mit Spinner. Kenst du jemanden den mir erzahlen kan ob das ein gutter zeit ist?


----------



## Niclas S. (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo, also es gibt mehrere Campingplätze in Westkapelle aber auch in Domburg. alleine Westkapelle hat 2 angelläden. Einer am Jossesweg am Campingplatz und einer in Westkapelle selbst an der Tankstelle. Würmer wirst du da sicher das ganze Jahr über bekommen. Ich habe zumindest immer welche bekommen.

Buddeln ist sogar verboten, denn dafür brauchst du einen Erlaubnisschein und darfst auch nur in ganz ausgewählten Gebieten buddeln. Das Fischen dagegen an der Küste (Nicht Häfen und Nordseekanäle) ist frei.
Schonzeiten gibt es auch nicht, allerdings dafür Mindestmaße:
         Aal
         28 cm
         Scholle
         27 cm
             Butt
         20 cm
         Wittling
         27 cm
             Kabeljau
         35 cm
         Leng
         63 cm
             Schellfisch
         30 cm
         Blauer Leng
         70 cm
             Köhler
         35 cm
         Wolfsbarsch
         36 cm
             Pollack
         30 cm
         Makrele
         30 cm
             Seehecht
         27 cm
         Hering
         20 cm
             Flügelbutt
         20 cm
         Pferdemakrele
         15 cm
             Seezunge
         24 cm
         Sardine
         11 cm

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 



graetsche schrieb:


> Hallo Niclas,
> 
> leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber eine Frage als Brandungsanfänger hätte ich an dich. Da ich aus Dortmund komme und auch gerne über ein Wochenende Ziele in Holland suche, wie sieht das denn, um Domburg, mit preiswerten Unterkünften und Angelläden aus? Gibt es denn zu dieser Zeit Wattwürmer in den Angelläden zu kaufen, oder muss man buddeln? Hatte da letztes Jahr etwas von Schonzeiten gehört, war in Breskens (Südholland)!
> 
> ...


----------



## Niclas S. (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Mhm, sind hier keine Leute anwesend die um die Jahreszeit schonmal öfter an die Niedeländische Küste fahren?


----------



## Niclas S. (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Mhm, also ich werde jetzt eine Nacht an dem Sandstrand ecke Jossesweg und eine Nacht an der Stelle zwischen Domburg und Westkapelle an der Teerpiste verbringen. Da es ein reiner Angelurlaub wird, haben wir aber noch die Frage wo es sich tagsüber am meisten lohnen wird.

Der Hering ist ja noch nicht da und von daher suche ich also die besten Stellen für die lieben Platten, welche sich bekanntlich ja wohl auch tagsüber fangen lassen.


----------



## schnupp (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo,
war in der letzten Zeit oft mit nem Kumpel zum fischen dort.

Versuche mal die Strände bei Zoutelande und Dishoek.

Sehr gut für Platte ist auch der Nollestrand in Vlissingen.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann immer her damit.


----------



## Niclas S. (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hey,

ich bin mobil. Von daher wäre ein Abstecher in diese Richtungen garkein Problem!

Wenn du einen von denen als den besten auswählen würdest, welchen würdest du nehmen? Evtl auchnoch eine genaue Beschreibung. Bei google earth kann man sich die Gegebenheiten ja genau anschauen 


Was ist denn die beste Zeit (Tiedenabhängig) und wie weit raus sind die Fische? Also sind Weitwurfmontagen nötig oder geht es auch mit den guten alten Paternostern?


----------



## schnupp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo niclas,
würde den Srand in Zoutelande favorisieren.
Wenn du von Westkapelle kommst ,
am Jossensweg vorbei, kommt auf der rechten Seite son Holzschiff (Spielplatz für Kinder) dort kannst du parken.

Genau auf dieser Höhe Richtung Strand haben wir immer gefischt.

Von den Entfernungen her haben wir eigentlich überall Fisch gefangen.
Haben teilweise die Fische schon 30 Meter weit raus gefangen.

Die meisten Bisse kamen in ca. 80m-100m dort erreichst du schon die Fahrrinne.

Gefangen haben wir eigentlich rund um die Uhr wobei der Grossteil der Fische doch untermassig war.

Solltest dir aber vieleicht bei www.zeevisland.nl den tiedenkalender mal angucken.

Ich werde in der letzten Märzwoche dasein.

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## Niclas S. (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Okay, wunderbar. Dort werde ich es auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren!

Ist der Spielplatz direkt nach der Abzweigung rechts zum Jossesweg oder noch nen längeres Stück weiter Richtung Zuiderduin?


----------



## schnupp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo,
Wenn du vom Angelfgeschäft Zuiderduin kommst, fährst du den Jossensweg bis zum Ende durch und an der Kreuzung dann rechts Richtung Zoutelande.
Nach ca.1,5km - 2km  siehst du den Spielplatz dann auf der linken Seite.
Auf gleicher Höhe befindet sich auch ein Leuchtturm.

Von wo kommst du denn? Dann könnte man vieleicht irgendwann mal ne gemeinsame Tour machen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Niclas S. (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Guten Abend,

okay.. das hatte ich mir jetzt anhand deiner ersten beschreibung ganz anders vorgestellt, aber jetzt ists klar. Da werde ich es dann ma probieren!

Ich komme aus Mönchengladbach. also etwa 2,5 Stunden bzw. 260km fahrt...


----------



## Mac Gill (4. März 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

...und wie war das Wochenende?

fahre am 14. hoch - und freu mich aufs angeln...


----------



## Rosatunte13 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Anfang März in der Brandung bei Westkapelle*

Hallo Niclas,

fahre mehrmals im Jahr mit nem Kumpel nach Domburg. Wo wir gut gefangen hatten war zwischen Westkapelle und Zoutelande da dort die Rinne für Schiffe ziemlich dicht an Land kommt.
In Westkapelle hatte wir schelcht Erfahrungen gemacht (sehr viele Hänger, nervende Touris mit dem Satz "beißen die heute überhaupt" usw.). Ein weiterer guter Platz war an der Oosterschelde da haben wir viele verschiedene Arten gefangen.
Teste beim nächsten mal einfach und weit ist es auch nicht von Domburg aus. Weiterer Vorteil von Domburg ist der wenn kein Angeln möglich dann einfach in die Tramzicht und ein paar Bierchen schlürfen|rolleyes

Schönen Gruß die Tunte


----------

